# Adding a signature with live weather info



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Hi All,

I have a personal weather station which records weather and posts it on to a website - www.farnhamweather.co.uk

I also publish weather stats to the www.wunderground.com every ten minutes.

The wunderground web site offers a 'weather sticky' which records details from my website. They provide code so it can be displayed on a website.

The code is as follows:-

Can this code be included as part of my signature? I tried it out but cant see how it can be done.

All info welcome


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sorry - code and html tags are switched off due to virus and hacking reasons.


----------

